# DWA & Caiman question



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hiya all,

I am interested in getting hold of a hatchling caiman eventually. I know i need a DWA license and wondered what i have to provide in terms of setup at the time of inspection. Do i have to show only an adequate and appropriate setup for the hatchling animal as it is along with plans for future housing as it grows...or do i have to have a larger enclosure already completed.

I am not interested in keeping hots at this stage...just caiman, so any other advice regarding applying for the license would be helpful. I am especially interested in hearing from people who keep crocs and have already gone through the process.

I apologise in advance if this question has already been asked a million times.

Cheers
Mark : victory:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello mark. 

Unless someone from your area that keeps the Caiman replies, it would be better if you direct your question straight to the Local Authority for your immediate area as they all seem to vary in what they require and expect to be in place at the time of issuing a licence.

Kind Regards,

Mo.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My licensing authority requires you to show adequate housing for the current animal. Ie. if I have a 2ft snake I need to show adequate safe and secure, suitable housing for a 2ft snake - if it's going to grow to 10ft I don't need to show the enclosure for the 10ft snake right now. Obviously as it's a yearly license, the next year, the setup may not be deemed appropriate if the animal has grown.

As mo says though your best bet is to give them a ring to double check as each council is different and you'll want to have a good chat with them anyway about their requirements to make sure you get all your plans spot on. Talk to them before you even think about applying as you don't want to have to change your plans half way through a build, or even worse - when you've finished building, because you failed to do something the council could have told you was necessary from the start.

Whatever the size of the setup, safety & security has always topped the charts I believe rather than exact sizes, so it will need to be a permanent & secure enclosure and not just something temporary - so your best bet is to go for as close to endgame as you can without the animal being unduly stressed by size etc obviously, as this is the best way to show you are serious about your long term plans for the animal, and of course the most economical as you won't have to start from scratch every single year.


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

Athravan said:


> My licensing authority requires you to show adequate housing for the current animal. Ie. if I have a 2ft snake I need to show adequate safe and secure, suitable housing for a 2ft snake - if it's going to grow to 10ft I don't need to show the enclosure for the 10ft snake right now. Obviously as it's a yearly license, the next year, the setup may not be deemed appropriate if the animal has grown.
> 
> As mo says though your best bet is to give them a ring to double check as each council is different and you'll want to have a good chat with them anyway about their requirements to make sure you get all your plans spot on. Talk to them before you even think about applying as you don't want to have to change your plans half way through a build, or even worse - when you've finished building, because you failed to do something the council could have told you was necessary from the start.
> 
> Whatever the size of the setup, safety & security has always topped the charts I believe rather than exact sizes, so it will need to be a permanent & secure enclosure and not just something temporary - so your best bet is to go for as close to endgame as you can without the animal being unduly stressed by size etc obviously, as this is the best way to show you are serious about your long term plans for the animal, and of course the most economical as you won't have to start from scratch every single year.


Hiya,

Thanks for the info. I am going to contact my local authority for advice. I have plans for the permanent enclosure and an adequate setup for hatchling right upto 2yrs. Its just so confusing and obviously open to interpretation so i am hoping my licensing authority are knowledgeable....but knowing Sheffield Council i doubt it :lol2:

Cheers again for the response : victory:


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

Maureen Collinson said:


> Hello mark.
> 
> Unless someone from your area that keeps the Caiman replies, it would be better if you direct your question straight to the Local Authority for your immediate area as they all seem to vary in what they require and expect to be in place at the time of issuing a licence.
> 
> ...


Hiya Maureen,

Thanks for the response. I am in the process of contacting my local authority with fingers crossed that they are knowledgeable enough to give me a straight answer.

Cheers
Mark : victory:


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I contacted Sheffield Councils relevant department today. Cost of the license is £178 + vets fees but the confusing thing is that the council send their own wardens to inspect the property/set up for suitability.

As advised by Athravan, i only need to show a suitable secure setup for the animal at its current size and include room for growth until the following years inspection.

I was surprised to be informed that the local authority does not think i should need public liability insurance...which i must admit i am dubious about :whistling2:.

I'll update the thread with any progress as i am determined to follow the application thru and pass on any hurdles that i may encounter. 

Cheers
Mark : victory:


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Update....*

Just thought i would update everyone after todays discussion with Sheffield City Councils Animal Wardens. These are the required components for a successful DWA license application to keep crocodilia in Sheffield -


Public Liability Insurance (initially told it wasnt neccessary!)
Secure appropriate habitat for species size at time of inspection
Secure premises (alarms fitted)
Smoke alarms
Protocols for housing incase of emergencies eg fire, illness etc
Transportation - secure travel box, secure vehicle
Nominated veterinarian
Sheffield council inspect twice yearly but the cost of inspections is included in the license fee of £178. 

I'll update as things progress

cheers
Mark


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

sparky1708 said:


> Just thought i would update everyone after todays discussion with Sheffield City Councils Animal Wardens. These are the required components for a successful DWA license application to keep crocodilia in Sheffield -
> 
> 
> Public Liability Insurance (initially told it wasnt neccessary!)
> ...


Id be very dubious over the fact that they want to do the inspection themselves!

Are they qualified to do so. I doubt it!

Whay dont they use a vet as far as I know ALL overs LA's do!

Sound like their approach is one where they will say no!


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Id be very dubious over the fact that they want to do the inspection themselves!
> 
> Are they qualified to do so. I doubt it!
> 
> ...


Thats just one of the things i am finding confusing. I have been misinformed over several aspects of the application already. I get the feeling we are probably better informed on the law than the local authority who controls and applies it! :bash:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

sparky1708 said:


> I get the feeling we are probably better informed on the law than the local authority who controls and applies it! :bash:


Yep. At least the council for my area have recognised that fact and wait for the ok from the vet.


----------

